# Best book on the Lord's Prayer



## nwink (Jul 20, 2013)

What would you say are some of the best books/works on the Lord's Prayer? What's your favorite (if you have one)?


----------



## Edward (Jul 20, 2013)

The Westminster Larger Catechism with Scripture proofs.

http://www.opc.org/documents/LCLayout2.pdf
186 - 196.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 20, 2013)

Heidelberg Catechism - Lord's Day 45


----------



## timmopussycat (Jul 21, 2013)

This book revolutionized my prayer life. If the understanding of the Lord's Prayer presented here is even broadly correct the prayer is also the final argument in the "should we pray for revival debate."
Fifty-Seven Words that Change the World: A Journey through the Lord's Prayer: Darrell W. Johnson: 9781573832786: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Gavin (Jul 21, 2013)

Luthers small catechism, the part on the Lords Prayer is worth a read, though not a book.


----------



## thistle93 (Jul 21, 2013)

When You Pray: Making the Lord's Prayer Your Own
Philip G. Ryken


----------



## ThyWord IsTruth (Jul 22, 2013)

"Alone With God"
John MacArthur


----------



## BrettLemke (Jul 22, 2013)

Sacred Dissertations on the Lord's Prayer by Herman Witsius is pretty good.


----------

